

Mountain Man - vimarshk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashrath_Manjhi

======
stephengillie
> _Dashrath Manjhi (c. 1934 – 17 August 2007), also known as "Mountain Man",
> was a poor laborer in Gehlaur village, near Gaya in Bihar, India, who carved
> a path through a mountain using only a hammer and chisel. After 22 years of
> work, Dashrath shortened travel between the Atri and Wazirganj blocks of
> Gaya town from 55 km to 15 km._

Apparently he lived off the charity of people hoping for a 40 km reduction in
the route.

------
vimarshk
Quora Answer does more justice to his
story:[http://bhushan.quora.com/Dashrath-Manjhi-%E2%80%93-The-
Man-W...](http://bhushan.quora.com/Dashrath-Manjhi-%E2%80%93-The-Man-Who-
Moved-a-Mountain-The-Mountain-Man)

------
mslev
> _Though most villagers taunted me at first, there were quite a few who lent
> me support later by giving me food and helping me buy my tools_

I mean they could've helped him cut through the rock...

